# Portfolios & Moustaches!



## bjorne_again (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey guys, once again i have a couple of quick questions! sorry to be such a nuisance! I searched but i couldn't find the answers to my specific questions, so help me out if you have a chance! thanks in advance!

1) I am about to order a whole slew of 11"x14" prints, cause that's the size of my book. Should portfolio photos be *matte* or *glossy*? The ones i've received from photographers so far have been matte, but i think glossy looks better. these will also be going into transparent protective sleeves, so i'm not sure how much the finish matters, or if the sleeve will interfere with the finish of the photos a lot(like glossy would be reflective, and so would the sleeve, so it might create weird reflections?). Also, should i have the same finish for my entire book - does that look more professional? I could conceivably re-print the images I already have from photographers cause I get a great deal on prints, so that wouldn't be a huge deal. 

2) On several occassions recently, I've had models *with moustaches. dark ones*. sometimes it's like regrowth from past waxing, sometimes it's just darker than normal upper lip hair, and enough to be noticeable in beauty shots. These are signed models too, agency girls. I mean, they can be photoshopped out, but so can stray brow hairs, blemishes, and discolorations, but as makeup artists, we're supposed to get rid of any imperfections. So, do you guys wax or bleach them on set? I know there are mild bleaches that can work in <10minutes, and aren't supposed to react and create redness, but what is the protocol here? should i be bleaching moustaches? i feel like it's just unprofessional of the models to come in unkempt like that. 

thanks guys! have a great day!


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 4, 2007)

Semi-glossy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seriously though, as long as the book is assembled in a professional manner, and the paper isn't cheap looking, you should be fine. I've seen books from photographers using 4 x 6 glossies, and they were still getting jobs booked, but it looked nice. 

As far as the mustaches, try using a lighter brow set. Or, take a mascara wand and some concealer (the same shade as probably your undereye concealer) and apply it, set with powder. Unless you are a liscened costomologist, I highly advise against the use of bleaching chemicals.

You can always bring a disposable shaver and some shaving gel/cream and try your best to tactfully tell them they need to take care of that.


----------



## amoona (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea unless you’re an Esthetician I don't think you can do all that about the moustaches. If they're supposed to be models then they should know that they need to groom themselves and if you need to tell them to wax their upper lip then tell them!


----------



## lara (Oct 4, 2007)

1. Matte is industry standard.
2. Photoshop it out. Unless it's for a live performance, use the wonders of modern technology to aid your convenience. If you go heavy on concealer, try to groom them out, etc etc etc, it just creates more work and it's going to be 'shopped anyway.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Oct 5, 2007)

I second that....

My book is matte.  I hate the way glossy reflects light.  You can't see detials properly.

And photoshop is the way to go.  Ideally models, esecially signed models, should be aware of this, but unless they're prepping for Fashion Week or working with a major client, I've seen so many girls let themselves slip on grooming issues-hair, nails, facial hair, brows, etc.  
My very first model was soooo hairy-all over her face.  It was blonde, but very obvious under the lights.  We tried everything to get the hair to blend, but in the end I needed to edit it all out.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 5, 2007)

You're lucky her hair was blonde...

One of my first shoots I had to do upclose beauty on a very nice, but very hairy Hispanic girl. That was a rough coupla hours, but the finished product-with the help of some PS-turned out alright.


----------

